# Frage zu nVidia-Treibern



## Frankyboy708 (24. März 2007)

Hallo, laut nVidia ist die GeForce FX 5500 kompatibel zu Win9x/NT 4.0.
Ich habe jetzt diese Karte bei der Firma Xpertvision/ Palit gesehen. Brauche ich bei dieser andere Treiber?


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. März 2007)

Wenn es der selbe Chip ist sollte nichts dagegen sprechen dass die Karte auch unter Windows 98 laufen wird. Auser der Hersteller der Karte bietet keinen Treiber an der auf Windows 98 läuft, und die Referenztreiber von nVidia funktionieren nicht. Was aber doch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.
Frag doch einfach da nach wo du die Karte gesehen hast, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen


----------



## SLYENTFOX11 (31. März 2007)

Hi. Ich hab auch ne frage zu nem Nvidia chip. Ich hatte früher mal eine Nvidia GeForce FX5500 hab mir dann aber, weil ich eine bessere Graffikkarte wollte und brauchte eine GeForce 7600GT mit AGP 8x Port gekauft. Als ich das Spiel Just Cause installierte und danach spielte drehte ich noch alle Einstellungen aufs maximum ( außer der Bewegungsunschärfe, da die mich nervt ). Das lief auch ruckelfrei für so eine Minute, doch dann fing das Bild an zu stehen und der Ton war verzerrt. Nach einer Weile lief es dann wieder normal fing aber nach einer halben Minute wieder an zu spinnen. Ich vermute, dass sich der Graffikprozessor überhitzt hat, oder irgendein Problem hat. Er hatte kurz nach dem Ganzen eine Temperatur von 56 Grad, was noch im grünen Bereich lag ( so der Treiber ). Das Problem tritt selbst nach einer Neuinstallation auf, obwohl mein Pc exakt alle empfohlenen Konfigurationen hat. Muss ich mir jetzt einen neuen Kühler für meine Grafikkarte besorgen oder geht das auch ohne. Der Einbau ist kein Problem, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich einen solchen Kühler bekomme und/oder ob ich überhaupt einen brauche. Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, da ich ansonsten keine Lösung weiß.

Ps: Mit 1024x768 Pixel trat das Problem auch auf, allerdings erst nach 1-2 Missionen und wesentlich weniger stark. Woran kann das liegen? Bitte schnellstmöglich um Hilfe.


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. März 2007)

Treiber neu aufspielen sollte helfen...


----------

